# Noise from Front-Left Tire



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

The car is a 01 Nissan Sentra GXE. Whenever I reverse out of a parking spot, or turn at a low speed, I get this terrible scraping noise coming from my front left tire. It sounds much like a pop can getting scraped across cement. It lasted for about a month, and then went away for a few months. Now it's back. Anyone know what it could be? Doesn't seem to affect the car at all, as I don't have any problems braking or turning.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Get your CV joints checked. could be your brake rotors as well.


----------



## vtspecv (Sep 19, 2005)

jreese86 said:


> The car is a 01 Nissan Sentra GXE. Whenever I reverse out of a parking spot, or turn at a low speed, I get this terrible scraping noise coming from my front left tire. It sounds much like a pop can getting scraped across cement. It lasted for about a month, and then went away for a few months. Now it's back. Anyone know what it could be? Doesn't seem to affect the car at all, as I don't have any problems braking or turning.



I'm having the same problem w/ my 03 Spec V. I have also noticed alot more dust/dirt buildup on that rim compared to the others. The brake pads themselves are barely worn though. If I find out any more details, I'll be sure to update you.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

What pads are running. Race pads destroy your rotors. 

HAs your can been properly aligned recently?
have you rotated your tires and ahd them balanced recently?
Do you run race brake pads?
Are all of you lugs nutts at the correct torque spec?
Is your rim bent?
IS your tire improperly worn 

Any of these could casue the rattle


----------



## vtspecv (Sep 19, 2005)

The pads are still stock and the only thing from your list that makes me wonder is the alignment. I could have that checked. I have made sure to do everything else. But its not a rattle, more of a long drawn out whine. Kinda like running your finger across the top of a wine glass. :cheers:


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

vtspecv
Do you know if you have disk break quiet on the pads?
It is kinda like a hard RTV silicone, that glues the pads to the caliper.
Also if that isn't it, check the dust guard (that thin sheet metal piece behind the rotor). If it is bent it can make a screetch, or a soda pop can scraping sound.


----------



## kreek (Sep 4, 2005)

bob89sentra said:


> vtspecv
> Do you know if you have disk break quiet on the pads?
> It is kinda like a hard RTV silicone, that glues the pads to the caliper.
> Also if that isn't it, check the dust guard (that thin sheet metal piece behind the rotor). If it is bent it can make a screetch, or a soda pop can scraping sound.


I had similar problem but it was coming on everytime I turn and than afterwards it became loud and was sounding even when going straight. it ended up being a brake pad.


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm taking my car in next week. See what they say. I'll let you guys know if they figure out what it is.


----------



## vtspecv (Sep 19, 2005)

bob89sentra said:


> vtspecv
> Do you know if you have disk break quiet on the pads?
> It is kinda like a hard RTV silicone, that glues the pads to the caliper.
> Also if that isn't it, check the dust guard (that thin sheet metal piece behind the rotor). If it is bent it can make a screetch, or a soda pop can scraping sound.



I have never put anything onto the pads. I even replaced them in May but I still get the noise from time to time. I will check the dust guard on my days off. Thanks for the help. :cheers:


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

vtspecv said:


> I have never put anything onto the pads. I even replaced them in May but I still get the noise from time to time. I will check the dust guard on my days off. Thanks for the help. :cheers:


Well, I took the car in over the weekend.

The mechanic never heard the noise. He took the tires off, checked everything out. Didn't see anything wrong. Put the tires back on, I came to get the car, and magically the noise is gone. He said there migth have been something in my rotor, but he wasn't sure.


----------



## onefastspecv05 (Sep 25, 2005)

i get the same noise. the car is only about a month old (05 spec v) and everytime i back out of my driveway and turn lightly and hit the little lip at the end of the driveway i hear a popping noise. annoying. at first i thought it was because of the limited slip possibly engaging but then i just noticed that even the lower models of sentrras have the symptoms. anyone have any more info? i'd hate to be without my car for a day to have nothing come up for the tech


----------



## vtspecv (Sep 19, 2005)

jreese86 said:


> Well, I took the car in over the weekend.
> 
> The mechanic never heard the noise. He took the tires off, checked everything out. Didn't see anything wrong. Put the tires back on, I came to get the car, and magically the noise is gone. He said there migth have been something in my rotor, but he wasn't sure.



That's pretty much the same thing I did to get rid of it for a while, took everything apart, cleaned it up, gone for a month or so. I had another thought on it too. When bob89sentra mentioned the dust guard, i started wondering if maybe the dust guard was acting like an amplifier/speaker for a slight vibration in the steering or transmission. Its shaped perfectly for that. Just a thought. Possible? :cheers:


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

I was going to suggest that it's either the brakes or a C/V joint. I had both go bad on my old Escort, and both made that noise. However, the problem should progress in either case, and it should be easily detectable by a mechanic or even a relatively uneducated individual by checking the brakes and trying to wobble the wheel when the car is jacked up... so Im at a loss as to why nothing was found. Hopefully it was one of those often desired and rarely experienced problems that goes away or fixes itself.


----------

